# Baby Rat Questions



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

I was wondering...on average how much food would it take to raise, say a litter of 12 (if they all survived)? Rule of thumb is an adult will eat about a pound of lab blocks a month, but would a freshly weaned rat eat more or less because of the variance in their nutritional requirements? And at what age would you switch them from 8604 (Harlan 22% or 24%?) to a lower protein block (2014, 2016, or 2018)? I think they're considered full grown at 8 months or a year, not positive, though....

I was also wondering about caring for orphaned pinks/bubs (may be same thing). I've read several articles on the subject, but haven't come across many people that have had to raise any recently. I'd like to know your experiences raising orphans and the reason you had to step in, such as; did the doe die, did she refuse to care for her litter, or did she innapropriately interact with her litter such as consuming live pups.

Thanks for reading I hope to learn a little and I hope this info helps those with litters to raise as I'm asking purely out of curiosity.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

can you give us a reason as to why you're asking these specific questions other than curiosity? 
might seem suspicious to some, especially on a forum that does not support the discussion of planned breeding.
there are plenty of informative websites that will give you the information, try using a search engine such as google.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

I tried searching for some info, but my only internet source is a cell phone, so it's difficult. I figured someone on here would know and the info may be helpful to other users.

It does look suspicious, but trust me, I can't afford anymore animals much less one as expensive as a rat. I'm only asking out of curiosity as I've not seen the answers around the forum and can't seem to find them through a search engine.


----------

